# Leeds, Temple Newsam, Caravan and Motorhome Show



## an99uk

Fed up of travelling miles to a show? 

Come and join Scottie (George) and me at this new venue for MHF.

Temple Newsam, Leeds, Caravan and Motorhome Show.


10th-13th April (Easter Weekend)

£15 per night or £10 per night if booked 4 weeks in advance.

Temple Newsam House is a magnificent stately home within a stones throw from Leeds City Centre.

The childrens farm is excellent as is a visit to the house and gardens.


See the advert further down the front page for more details and put your name on the list.


----------



## lucy2

Come on everybody, up to to the sunny north good old Leeds look forward to seeing everybody,


----------



## prof20

Sod's Law strikes again! I only live a mile and a half away from Temple Newsam. and I have already booked a site for Easter. Never mind, will meet some of you at Newark in March.

Enjoy yourselves, the house is well worth a visit, and if you need to stock up there is a Lidl and a co-op only five minutes walk away, not to mention a fantastic Moroccan restaurant and tapas bar called Moreno's (excuse the plug but I love the place).

There is also an Italian and a Chinese restaurant, not to mention a chippy, with numerous take-aways (If you get fed up with your own fare).

There is also a bus terminus right outside the house takes you right into the city centre.

Enjoy yourselves!


----------



## clianthus

Hi prof20

Sorry you won't be able to join the rally, we do usually give a little more prior notice but have only just got the info on these new Appletree Shows.

But thanks for all that useful information in your post, it's really helpful if someone local can help us get these sort of details. Cheers.


----------



## tubbytuba

Bloomin eck, its just a stones throw from my house as well, in fact I've been bombing through the woods there on my bike this afternoon!

I will also be away this Easter (drat).


----------



## lucy2

come on you lot get booked only £ 20 for 2 nights camping with evening entertainment and toilets ( as told to me by the organizers)Come up north and see all the cobbled streets & dark satanic mills & people wearing cloth caps.


----------



## scottie

*Leeds Show at Temple Newsam*

Hi all
Just a quick thanks for some very useful info,
My dinners are now sorted,Morocan,Italian,Chinese,and a chippy.

The only dilemma is what day to eat what,
Looking forward to meeting old and new friends
George
scottie


----------



## an99uk

*Leeds*

A few names down now, come on the rest of you, get your name down and come and enjoy yourself in sunny Leeds :lol:

Just to clarify it is for 4 nights, Friday - Monday over the Easter weekend.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Angie and George

Temple Newsam House and Park looks a lovely place to have a rally, plenty to see at the house and gardens as well as the motorhome show. 

Plus the food of course :lol: :lol:


----------



## lucy2

It also has a very good home farm with real animals. So come on everybody get booked, and pull your fingers out to get your discount as said in previous post ends end of jan I believe.


----------



## jbs61

*leeds show*

hi
can anyone tell me if dogs are allowed at the temple newsam show
thanks


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: leeds show*



jbs61 said:


> hi
> can anyone tell me if dogs are allowed at the temple newsam show
> thanks


Hi jbs61

As far as I am aware yes dogs are allowed but I have sent an e.mail to Appletree to confirm this will post on here as soon as they reply.

Jacquie


----------



## scottie

Hi All

Contact phone number for me and Angie, as marshals, when at the Leeds show is 07727729582 


Scottie & an99uk
george & angie


----------



## scottie

:wink:


----------



## scottie




----------



## clianthus

Hi everyone

I can't believe we haven't had more takers for this rally   

It's in a beautiful location with lots to do literally on your doorstep, as well as the show. You will have great company, MHF members are always great company!!

For an Easter weekend away it's very reasonably priced at £10 pn if booked 4 weeks in advance and I understand there is free evening entertainment as well if you want it.

Come on get putting your names down, you know you want to :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jezport

I have yet to convince the wife, as its so close to home


----------



## LadyJ

Jezport said:


> I have yet to convince the wife, as its so close to home


Oh go on the Global is only up the road from me but I still go to it :lol: its the social aspect all good friends together 

Jacquie


----------



## lucy2

LadyJ said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to convince the wife, as its so close to home
> 
> 
> 
> Oh go on the Global is only up the road from me but I still go to it :lol: its the social aspect all good friends together
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

 dead right you are thats what its all about. ps only £ 10 per night


----------



## scottie

Hi all

At this rate the small gazebo and 1 Keg of beer will be enough. :wink: 

scottie


----------



## lucy2

scottie said:


> Hi all
> 
> At this rate the small gazebo and 1 Keg of beer will be enough. :wink:
> 
> scottie


 more for us to drink who have booked to go, and if things get bad we can all come back to my house & watch telly.


----------



## scottie

Hi All
We can be contacted at the show by Skype phone,
as well as the phone number posted on an earlyer post,
my skype is gtcm42
george
scottie


----------



## 92859

*Leeds*

Greetings,

Just found details of this show, sounds good, only 80 miles away, but unable to make any plans at the moment, if health improves we could be up to a visit.

Poor old motorhome has not been used since New Years meet, it wants to get out!!


----------



## clianthus

Hi Pete and Chris

I'm sure you'll both be feeling fitter when the spring weather starts, hopefully before this Easter rally. :roll: :roll:

George and Angie will be very pleased to see you if you do decide to join them.

In the meantime look after yourselves and I look forward to seeing you at Amboise in June if not before


----------



## scottie

Hi Peter

The Sun will be shinning on leeds for this show, hopefully you will be fit and able to attend.   
george


----------



## scottie

Hi all
In the words of "Victor Meldrew "I just don't believe it, only 5 on the list for the leeds show. and 1 of them has still to confirm, i am sure this is more than 5 members this far north.

scottie


----------



## lucy2

Come on everybody get booked we dont all wear cloth caps & bite heads off whippetts here up north. I will lay on a communal BBQ on sat pm for all members to attend, bring your own food I will even cook it to your own requirements ( well done) may have some beer left from a recent beer run to france, come get booked soon please only £10 per if booked before end of Jan ( I think I am right with this price, nearly as cheap as a basic CL & and its easter so most sites would charge a fortune).


----------



## an99uk

*Leeds Temple Newsam*

As Lucy2 says it is the 4 day Easter Weekend and £15 per unit per night unless booked *4 weeks before then only £10 PUPN.*

Probably by 10th March
I will post the actual date when it is confirmed by Appletree

Come and join us, free entertainment,some free beer and a BBQ to cook on, what more can you ask for?

Just follow the link on the front page and get booking.


----------



## Chris_s

lucy2 said:


> come on you lot get booked only £ 20 for 2 nights camping with evening entertainment and toilets ( as told to me by the organizers)Come up north and see all the cobbled streets & dark satanic mills & people wearing cloth caps.


Never looked like that when I lived there even in the middle of a mining district! That's why I moved to Wales - How Green is My Valley!!

Love Wales but Yorkshire will always be home. There's a welcome in the Yorkshire hills (and dales) too.


----------



## LadyJ

Those of you that want to take dogs I have it from the organisers that dogs are allowed in the grounds of Temple Newsam so come on a few more of you get booking for a great weekend.


Jacquie


----------



## scottie

Hi All
Now we are up to 6 for this rally.

scottie


----------



## scottie

scottie


----------



## clianthus

Hi scottie

You've got 9 now :lol: :lol: 

I think everyone has suddenly realised what a bargain this is. Four nights camping over the Easter weekend for only £10 per night with a lovely setting, lots to do and very good company.

Just a normal MHF rally then :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88735

Hi

We have provisional booked but will not be able to turn up till the Friday (maybe), I will book with the organizers when we get an ok from work.

See you all there Chris and Brenda


----------



## SteveandSue

Add 2 more - Seems like a good way to spend Easter weekend? 
we have booked and recieved our confirmation letter today in the post
Tried to make provisional booking on the forum but failed - do we need to do anything else?
Steve


----------



## lucy2

barney2 said:


> Add 2 more - Seems like a good way to spend Easter weekend?
> we have booked and recieved our confirmation letter today in the post
> Tried to make provisional booking on the forum but failed - do we need to do anything else?
> Steve


 go to the home page of this site, scrool down till the rally appears, go to left hand side of page clicl on rally, go to bottomof page click on make prov booking , a email will be sent to you, open email & follow link and you will be confirmed


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Barney2

Please add yourself to the rally list here

Temple Newsam Rally

just click on the bit that says I want to make a provisional booking that will add you to the rally list.

EDIT

I have added you on to the list Steve

Jacquie


----------



## scottie

Hi All
Great we are now up to 10. any more.
:wav: 
scottie


----------



## 92859

*Leeds*

Greetings,

You can put us down Scottie as provisional as I don't know how things will fare before then, possibly with some hope we should be able to come along and help empty the whisky bottles. But at the moment I can not say for definite which way it will be unfortunately.

But anyway, we will be back in force at some time during the year to carry on cruisin!! 

I have got to say the deal is very appealing, especially for the Easter period and I am quite surprised that not many have yet booked.

Look forward to seeing you both soon.


----------



## scottie

Hi Peter
Can you add your name as a provisional booking for this rally,and we hope that the sun will shine on and for you,
hope to see you later.
scottie


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

Hi everone,

This one is up the road from me too and we'd have definitely been there but we had booked to go away already when it popped up. The trouble with more and more things needing booking ridiculously early I guess. 

David and Jan


----------



## SteveandSue

Thanks Lucy2 & Jacquie - saw the right page but for some reason (only known to my computer) couldn't post provisional booking
Cheers
Steve


----------



## scottie

*Leeds, Temple Newsam Show*

HI Steve
Glad to see you found it ok,and been confirmed,we are now up to 11.
any more for this show. :?: 
scottie


----------



## clianthus

12 now scottie :lol: :lol:


----------



## maggielou

Would like to go please but have forgotten how to book onto a rally.

Also would the family (one car) be permitted to visit for a day.

Thanks


----------



## an99uk

*Leeds*

Hi Maggie, would love to have you join us at Leeds.

To Book:
If you scroll down the home page until you each the rally section, click on the link for Appletree Rallies, that will take you to the web page that gives information on how to book.

Don't forget to add yourself to the " attendees list" You will get a confirmation email, When you have booked and paid, just click on that email link and you will magically appear on the list as confirmed.
Any problems just send me a personal message.

Angie

No problem for visiting family. will send you a PM when you have booked


----------



## scottie

*Leeds, Temple Newsam Show*

Hi All
We have 12 booked,and another booking,any one else for this Northern show. 
scottie


----------



## scottie

*Leeds Show at Temple Newsam*

:thumbright: 
Hi

We have just over 4 weeks left to book for this show at the lower price.
any more. :?: :?: 
scottie


----------



## an99uk

*Temple Nesam*

Well done maggielou you have booked and confirmed.
Will be nice to meet up again.

Angie


----------



## scottie

Hi All

We are now up to 13 Vans coming to this rally,not all have confirmed,,we have now only 1 month to confirm at the reduced price.
scottie


:smilecolros:


----------



## scottie

Hi
We still have room for more at this show,13 booked but 6 vans unconfirmed.


scottie


----------



## scottie

Hi

We Now have 14, " Jezport " welcome Jeremy look forward to see you there.

scottie


----------



## Jezport

scottie said:


> Hi
> 
> We Now have 14, " Jezport " welcome Jeremy look forward to see you there.
> 
> scottie


Hi,

I look forward to being there.


----------



## scottie

Hi 



We now have less than 4 weeks to confirm at the lower rate.
Can the following members let us know please if they have booked there place so we can confirm them on MHF.


1) Tendy
2) JimM
3) Brucey0705
4) bauldy
5) billjoy
6)Humber-Traveller
7) Jezport

Thanks for now
:smilecolros: 
scottie


----------



## Jezport

I am looking forward to attending this show, but as I have only recently started my new job I am still waiting for permission to take the time off  

So at the moment I am a possible, should know soon though.


----------



## scottie

bump


----------



## clianthus

Well we've got 15 down for this show now, so numbers are creeping up!

As scottie says there is now less than 4 weeks to book it at the reduced price, closing date for booking is 13th March 2009.

8 attendees are still unconfirmed so please let us know when you have booked with Appletree and we'll confirm you on the list.


----------



## LadyJ

Come on folks get booking for this New Show organised by Appletree in a really lovely setting at Temple Newsam House.



Jacquie


----------



## Jezport

I think that if my boss wont give me the time off it may upset me so much that I may be ill for a few days :wink: 

I wont get any pay, so who wants their MH valeting at this rally?


----------



## LadyJ

If all you folks attending this rally would like to download the MHF Badge and put your user names and christian names on it and place in your window where it can be seen it would help the rally staff.

MHF Badge

or you can copy and paste this:=


----------



## scottie

Hi 



We now have only 18 days to confirm at the lower rate. 
Can the following members let us know please if they have booked there place so we can confirm them on MHF. 


1) Tendy 
2) JimM 
3) Brucey0705 
4) bauldy 
5) billjoy 
6)Jezport
7)Damchief

Thanks for now 

scottie 

](*,)


----------



## Jezport

Not yet but will do shortly


----------



## 88735

We will have booked by the end of next week all being well.

Chris


----------



## clianthus

Hi Jezport and bauldy

Thanks for letting us know. Just post on the thread when you've booked and we'll confirm you on the list.


----------



## scottie

Welcome Reginald (steakandtwo ) 
looking forward to meeting you at the show,
hey at this rate i might have to buy some more beer.
thanks  
scottie


----------



## scottie

Hi "steakandtwo" Reginald
And welcome,we look forward to meeting you there.
any more for this northern show,

scottie


----------



## scottie

Hi all
We are now up to 16, welcome Bob (rocky58 ) any more coming to join us.  
scottie


----------



## rocky58

Booked
but what nights are camping is it thurs to sun or fri to mon
Booked 3 nights fri to sun.Maybe able to come thurs, just waiting see what work commitments are.The lady at appletree said I could get back to her to book thurs

Bob & Jan


----------



## scottie

*Leeds Show at Temple Newsam*

Hi Bob
I will contact Apple Tree and confirm camping nights and let you all know when you can arrive there.
thanks for now
scottie


----------



## scottie

*Leeds Show at Temple Newsam*

Hi Yvonne (yvonne222)

and welcome,the numbers are creeping up just nicely

scottie


----------



## LadyJ

I believe camping is Thursday to Monday at £10 per night if pre booked before 13th March 2009, after that you can still book but it will be at £15 per night. You can book however many nights you want.


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Well scottie you are doing something right you've got 20 now :lol: :lol: 

There are still 8 of you on the list who haven't booked yet:

tendy
JimM
Brucey0705
bauldy
billjoy
Jezport
Damchief
ter

Please let us know when you have booked. Thanks


----------



## Damchief

My wife phoned Appletree today to book just for Saturday night. They said that we could turn up and pay on Saturday???? This can't be right. She's going to recheck tomorrow.


----------



## sooty10

Hi All,

Please could someone tell me the phone number to ring for bookings and also the price per night. Is it £10 or £15 if booked in the next few days.

Thanks Sooty10


----------



## an99uk

*Booking the show*

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=196

If you click on the link this will take you to the rally webpage that lists the contact details.Then ring the number listed.
Click on the link that that says I want to attend this rally, that will add you to the list and will then generate an email for you to confirm yourself once you have booked.

Cost is £10 per night if booked before the 13th March

Or alternatively phone 01395 277002 tell them you want to camp with MHF to get your discount

All other rally's are listed near the bottom of the home page, there might be some more rallies that you may fancy.


----------



## scottie

*Leeds Show at Temple Newsam*



Damchief said:


> My wife phoned Appletree today to book just for Saturday night. They said that we could turn up and pay on Saturday???? This can't be right. She's going to recheck tomorrow.


Hi
I cant see them letting you camp at the lower rate,but i will check and get back to you,does that mean you will be with us for 1 night.
scotty


----------



## scottie

*Leeds Show at Temple Newsam*

We now have only 13 days to confirm at the lower rate. 
Can the following members let us know please if they have booked there place so we can confirm them on MHF. 
1) Tendy 
2) JimM 
3) Brucey0705 
4) bauldy 
5) billjoy 
6)Jezport 
7)Damchief 
8)Ter
9)WiltonShagpile

Thanks for now


----------



## Hezbez

Hi

We get our first motorhome in just over a weeks time.

I like the sound of this rally, but don't won't book just yet - better wait 'til we get the van and make sure all is ok before we commit to any rallies or shows.

If all goes well this rally could be our first, and also our first trip 'south of the border' in our new van!

Pity we'll miss the £10 rate though.

Hezbez


----------



## scottie

Hi Hezbez

It would be a good long weekend to try it out and find any faults,you could provisanlly book a place,and now 12 days to confirm with appletree.

scottie


----------



## scottie

*Leeds show*

Hi All

We still have 10 not confirmed,if you have confirmed with appletree can you please let us know.

thanks
scottie


----------



## scottie

Hi
We now have 24 on the list,and of them 11 not confirmed,we still have room for another 6,any more for leeds.
scottie
:wav:


----------



## scottie

Hi All


I am sorry to have to keep posting this plea,but we still have 11 members not confirmed,can you please let us know when you have confirmed with appletree,as the time for the lower rate is running out.

scottie

:turn-l:


----------



## sooty10

Hi 

Just to let you know we have booked and paid for our pitch today and will be staying Thursday 'till Monday. Looking forward to meeting you all.

Sooty (k 200 sut)


----------



## clianthus

Hi k200sut

I have confirmed you on the list of attendees.


----------



## Rocles

We are now confirmed, booked from Thurs/Fri/Sat nights  

Les and Sue


----------



## 88735

Hi

You can now comfirm us for the fri, sat and sun just booked and paid.

Chris and Brenda


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Chris & Brenda all confirmed  


Anymore of you unconfirmed booked recently????

Brucey0705
billjoy
Jezport
Damcheief
JimM
ter
WiltonShagpile
Hezbez


Jacquie


----------



## scottie

Hi

We Now have only 7 days left to confirm for this show at the lower rate.
there are still 8 not confirmed and still room for another 5.so not to late to book your place.
scottie
:3some:


----------



## scottie

*Leeds Show at Temple Newsam*

hi
We now have only 6 days left to confirm at the lower rate,
We still have 5 spaces left,
We still have 7 members that need to confirm,

Brucey0705 
billjoy 
Jezport 
Damcheief 
ter 
WiltonShagpile 
Hezbez 
thanks
Scottie


----------



## Hezbez

We don't get our motorhome until Monday.
Fingers crossed PDI and pick up will go well, then we will book and confirm.

Regards
Hezbez


----------



## scottie

Hezbez said:


> We don't get our motorhome until Monday.
> Fingers crossed PDI and pick up will go well, then we will book and confirm.
> 
> Regards
> Hezbez


Hi Hezbez
Thanks for letting us know and
hope it all goes smoothly for you on monday.
thanks
scottie


----------



## JimM

Add me to confirmed list not long now !!!!


----------



## clianthus

I thought I'd better get my name down as we are nearly full :lol: :lol: 

I haven't booked yet but will confirm as soon as I have.


----------



## LadyJ

Only 1 space left now for Leeds and if all the unconfirmed folks could let scottie know when they have booked it would be much appreciated, you only have till the 13th March to book it at the lower rate of £10 per night after the 13th it will be £15 per night. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## WiltonShagpile

Hi all,

Sent off the cheque 4 leeds show. Does this confirm the booking? Or have I missed some confirm booking BUTTON?

All the best Wilt


----------



## LadyJ

WiltonShagpile said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sent off the cheque 4 leeds show. Does this confirm the booking? Or have I missed some confirm booking BUTTON?
> 
> All the best Wilt


Thank you Wilt I will confirm you on the rally list now

Jacquie


----------



## Damchief

Finally confirmed our booking for Sat/Sun night


----------



## clianthus

Hi Damchief

I have confirmed you on the list of MHF attendees.

Look forward to meeting you.

The following members are still unconfirmed on the list:

Brucey0705
billjoy
Jezport
ter
motorhomer2

Friday 13th is the last date to book to get camping at the reduced price so please book asap and let us know you have booked. 

As this show is now fully subscribed, if any of the above have now decided not to go could they please let scottie know via PM or post on this thread so we can take you off the list and maybe give someone else a chance to go. Thanks.


----------



## scottie

*Leeds Show at Temple Newsam*

Thanks hezbez your are confirmed
Now we have been given more space so anymore takers for this show.

george
scottie


----------



## scottie

*Leeds Show at Temple Newsam*

hi all
The 13th of March is the last day at the reduced rate for the leeds show,any one else for this show.
george
scottie


----------



## scottie

*Leeds Show at Temple Newsam*

 bump
the booking time nearly up any more still 3 not confirmed.
george
scottie
:roll:


----------



## carolgavin

Sorry to ask this question on the rally thread but don't want to create another. Is this a big show ie are there lots of dealers present??? Are there usually lots of mohos to view?? Have looked on the website but cannot find a list of exhibitors, maybe someone could point me in the right direction.
If we come I will be sure to pop along to where you all are..............................now don't be scared am actually quite normal


----------



## clianthus

Hi Carol

There doesn't appear to be any list anywhere of the exhibitors and as this is one of Appletree's new shows this year, if it's anything like Exeter I don't think there will be that much there to be honest!! But I may be wrong, and we have to support them if they are going to get any bigger?

It does look a nice spot though and the House and grounds look worth visiting so I'm sure there is plenty to occupy us over the weekend.

It's a long way for you to come to a motorhome show isn't it? Pickering would probably be slightly nearer and probably a bigger show as well.

Be nice to meet you if you do come though.


----------



## Jezport

It is a nice location, and easy to get to from the motorways. I live locally and have bookes to attend. The childrens farm is nice there also.


----------



## an99uk

*Leeds and Carol*

Peterborough is usually the biggest show, probably a bit far for a day trip but you could always bring a tent and camp with MHF. :lol:


----------



## lucy2

Jezport said:


> It is a nice location, and easy to get to from the motorways. I live locally and have bookes to attend. The childrens farm is nice there also.


 I too live only about 5 miles away. I know it will be nothing like Pickering / York,or even Newark but so what its Easter. I too would not travel 100+ miles to attend, but it is local event which their must be plenty of local MHF members to attend and support this new event which could turn out to be a major event in future years, and lets all meet up and have a BBQ plenty of wine & beer I will bring my BBQ and cook everybodys own food on sat or sun night ( weather permitting) Just head for the Renault Lunar with the Camos dish on the roof. I look to meeting lots of freinds and new friends. regards Chris


----------



## clianthus

Is there a prize for who is traveling the furthest?

I'm coming about 200miles :lol: but I'm sure the company will be worth it!

Hi lucy2

I'll bring my sausages then :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88735

Me and Brenda are looking forward to it.


----------



## lucy2

clianthus said:


> Is there a prize for who is traveling the furthest?
> 
> I'm coming about 200miles :lol: but I'm sure the company will be worth it!
> 
> Hi lucy2
> 
> I'll bring my sausages then :lol: :lol:


 I am ok with sausages. Temple Newsham is a good venue , not forgetting the farm & the house which I believe was the Home of the Gascoine family, about 3 miles from centre of Leeds City Centre plenty of thinks to see & do , good night life ( so my 27 year old son tells me, he lives in the centre of leeds in a yuppie flat next to the river)


----------



## Hezbez

*distance to rally*

We're travelling about 220 miles to come to the Leeds Rally - and it'll be our first ever rally, in our first ever motorhome 

Hez


----------



## clianthus

Ok Hez

You can win then :lol: :lol: 

With all those firsts you got to be the winner :lol: :lol: 

Look forward to meeting you there.


----------



## Hezbez

Being the :n00b: I'm sure I'll be bugging you all with silly questions!


----------



## scottie

*Leeds Show at Temple Newsam*

HI Again

We Still have 3 members that booked but not confirmed,could they please contact us and let us know if they are going,as others may want to come in there places,the more the merrier.
scottie


----------



## LadyJ

Could the unconfirmed on this rally please let scottie know when they have booked for this rally they being 

billyjoy
motorhomer2

There is still room for a few more as well but please be quick booking with Appletree


Jacquie


----------



## scottie

*Leeds Show at Temple Newsam*

Hi
We have still 2 members not confirmed with us or appletree

motorhomer2
and
billjoy

can the please either confirm or let us know and we will remove them.
and we still have places left,a good venue ,and a cheap site over this period.come and join us.
thanks
george
scottie
:wav:


----------



## scottie

*Leeds Show at Temple Newsam*

Hi Campers
now only one member still to confirm,
we still have spaces left for this 4 day event, a cheap site over this period. this is new venue hopefully with a bit of support it will grow,a good central for us in the north of england,well yorkshire.
thanks for now
scottie


----------



## scottie

bump:


----------



## clianthus

There now seems to be 3 members not confirmed for this show!!

Have the following people booked with Appletree Exhibitions yet?

billjoy
motorhomer2
mickj

Please let us know as soon as you have booked. I have no idea if you will still get the reduced rate of £10 per night or not? This should have finished on 13/3/09 so I expect you will now have to pay the normal rate of £15 per night.

Would anyone else like to join us? It's a very cheap weekend away at Easter even at the higher rate, and the company is of course priceless :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88735

Hi

I have booked but had no comfirmation from appletree. I was told i may have to pick comfirmation of my booking up at the gate, Is this the same for everyone?


----------



## clianthus

Hi bauldy

I honestly don't know about the confirmation details, they don't seem very organised to be honest :roll: :roll: 

LadyJ may be able to tell us what the procedure was at their last show at Exeter when she comes online.


----------



## scottie

*Leeds Show at Temple Newsam*

Hi bauldy and Jen

Appletree have sent us a letter, confiming our overnight camping dates, this might just be a marshal thing,we will see if jac can tell us any different.
scottie
george


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Leeds Show at Temple Newsam*



scottie said:


> Hi bauldy and Jen
> 
> Appletree have sent us a letter, confiming our overnight camping dates, this might just be a marshal thing,we will see if jac can tell us any different.
> scottie
> george


Hi George

That was all we had for Exeter a letter of conformation but I think they may be sending all items out together for Leeds. Last I heard from Appletree was that passes would be dispatched 2 weeks before the show.

Jacquie


----------



## 88735

If no passes arrive we'll just turn up.


----------



## jeanie201

Booked almost two weeks ago with Appletree and told confirmation would be sent out. Nothing came so rang them yesterday, left message on answer machine, they rang back today to say person who was dealing with it was on holiday but back soon and will send out then! Does not seem very organised lets hope they keep going 'till we go.


----------



## scottie

*Leeds Show at Temple Newsam*

Hi jeanie201
Well at least i can confirm you are on appletree list for motorhomefacts,i will let you know when i find out how and when/if they are sending out tickets/passes/letters.
see you there
george
scottie


----------



## scottie

*Leeds show*

Hi all
Appletree has let us extend the closing date until the 31st March for booking with MHF.

This will be at normal camping rates.
still a cheap weekend camping
thanks

george
scottie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Good news folks you can still book as Scottie says up until 31st March and you will still get it at the discounted rate of £10 per night  just tell them you are with Motorhomefacts, so if you are looking for somewhere to spend Easter get booking fast.

Tickets will be dispatched 2 weeks before the show.



Jacquie


----------



## scottie

*Temple Newsam*

There is still time to get cheap rates, £10 per night if booked before 31st March.

Come on, you know you want to....


----------



## clianthus

Hi Folks

There is still room for a few more to join us in Leeds at this new show.

Only 5 more days to book though, if you want to get the £10 discounted rate.

It's a very cheap Easter weekend away :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hezbez

I'm a rally first timer, so please forgive me if these a stupid questions:

Can I buy one of the motorhomefacts vinyl stickers at the rally?

Is there fresh water available?

Is there any waste water disposal facilities?

I assume there is no EHU, so do you think my leisure battery will hold out from friday til monday?

Will my dog be welcome?

Thanks guys
Hez


----------



## lucy2

Hezbez said:


> I'm a rally first timer, so please forgive me if these a stupid questions:
> 
> Can I buy one of the motorhomefacts vinyl stickers at the rally?
> 
> Is there fresh water available?
> 
> Is there any waste water disposal facilities?
> 
> I assume there is no EHU, so do you think my leisure battery will hold out from friday til monday?
> 
> Will my dog be welcome?
> 
> Thanks guys
> Hez


 Any dog is welcome to come see me on a rally as long as they don't nick the sausages from my BBQ


----------



## clianthus

Hi Hezbez

I'll try to answer your questions, but shows organised by this company are new to all of us, so you aren't alone being a newbie :lol: :lol: 

You can definitely buy a sticker, just come and knock on my door they are £1.

As far as I know there will be fresh water available and waste water and chemical Loo emptying. One of the marshals will tell you where these are situated when you arrive and he parks you up.

There is no EHU, but as I'm not an expert on batteries I'm sure someone else will be along to answer that question for you. In any case if you do end up with no power there is usually someone with a generator who will help you out. We are a friendly lot and will all muck in to help so don't sit there in the dark just ask us :lol: :lol: 

Dogs are definitely welcome as long as they are kept on a lead in the camping area and you clean up after them. I would have thought there will be some nice dog walking routes around there as well.

Anything else you want to ask, just post on here or PM one of the rally staff, we'll do our best to make sure you enjoy your 1st rally with us.

Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Damchief

We've not received passes yet - are they due to be with us next week?

Is anyone going with boys 8-9 yrs and girls 5-6? Just planning play for the littlies.

If there's a mum with baby who's also tied feeding that would be good too - or any broody people who can act as a baby stand?

This is also our first rally - you can probably tell!

Mrs Damchief (alias Al)


----------



## clianthus

Hi Mrs Damchief,

Most of the rally staff are at Newark show this weekend including the marshals for the Leeds Show. I'll do my best to help though.

I haven't had anything from Appletree yet either, I don't know if anyone else has, but on page 13 of this thread, LadyJ, our main contact with the organisers said:



LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> 
> Tickets will be dispatched 2 weeks before the show.
> 
> Jacquie


So we must assume they should be with us next week. As someone else said they don't seem that organised to be honest. :roll: :roll:

I'm hoping scottie the rally marshal will get a list from them saying who to expect, so if we don't get anything he'll at least know we are going!!

As for children, there are some more on our list but I can't help with ages or anything sorry. Hopefully they will see your post and let you know.

Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Damchief

clianthus said:


> Hi Mrs Damchief,
> 
> Most of the rally staff are at Newark show this weekend including the marshals for the Leeds Show. I'll do my best to help though.
> 
> I haven't had anything from Appletree yet either, I don't know if anyone else has, but on page 13 of this thread, LadyJ, our main contact with the organisers said:
> 
> 
> 
> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> Tickets will be dispatched 2 weeks before the show.
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply - will wait and see for tickets and see who else admits to taking littlies!
> 
> So we must assume they should be with us next week. As someone else said they don't seem that organised to be honest. :roll: :roll:
> 
> I'm hoping scottie the rally marshal will get a list from them saying who to expect, so if we don't get anything he'll at least know we are going!!
> 
> As for children, there are some more on our list but I can't help with ages or anything sorry. Hopefully they will see your post and let you know.
> 
> Look forward to meeting you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Damchief

Oops don't know what happened then. I had typed thank you for the reply!


----------



## Hezbez

Thanks Clianthus, we're looking forward to meeting you all.

Hez


----------



## Hezbez

Just heard the news about Leeds Rally being cancelled, not you guys fault, but grrrrrrrrr


----------



## gaspode

In view of the fact that this rally has now been cancelled by the organisers, I'm closing it to future posts in order to limit any confusion.

Please see this thread for details of the cancellation etc.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=62877


----------

